# Pink and Blue!



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

Keep an eye out:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 30, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2009)

Every time you post this I think you're announcing your wife is expecting twins! 

Snowing in Park City right now, from what I heard. VT tonight?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

severine said:


> Every time you post this I think you're announcing your wife is expecting twins!



Now that's funny! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

severine said:


> Every time you post this I think you're announcing your wife is expecting twins!



Ironically, my wife's sister did just have twins. Both blue though - even better! 

I see a pink dot over the Whites here and there.


----------



## marcski (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ironically, my wife's sister did just have twins. Both blue though - even better!
> 
> I see a pink dot over the Whites here and there.



I'm not sure about you all...but for me... a healthy baby, either male or female is pink (or brown or whatever color ones' parents are) not blue.  Blue is like what happens after the cord gets wrapped around the neck!    

Alta's Forecast:  9-13 today, 2-4 more tonight and snowy all week long.....

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=slc&textField1=40.58&textField2=-111.66&zone=1


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2009)

marcski said:


> I'm not sure about you all...but for me... a healthy baby, either male or female is pink (or brown or whatever color ones' parents are) not blue.  Blue is like what happens after the cord gets wrapped around the neck!
> 
> Alta's Forecast:  9-13 today, 2-4 more tonight and snowy all week long.....
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=slc&textField1=40.58&textField2=-111.66&zone=1



Pink & Blue = colors people tend to buy for the babies depending on gender


----------



## marcski (Sep 30, 2009)

severine said:


> Pink & Blue = colors people tend to buy for the babies depending on gender



Sev....I knew what it meant.....


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2009)

marcski said:


> Sev....I knew what the it meant.....



I figured but in case someone didn't... there are a few youngin's on here.


----------

